# How do I set up a MoCA connection to Hopper/Joey?



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

Right now I am using a Wi-Fi connection from my router to the Hopper downstairs. But I am thinking of using a MoCA setup instead. Would that be much faster?

Upstairs, there is a coax cable sitting next to the router and the other end of the coax sitting next to the Joey. They aren't physically connected yet. What interfaces do I need buy to connect them to the router and Joey and which connections?


Thanks for any help.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I don't follow ...

MoCA is a protocol between a client and a server (H & J) only; Internet is TCP/IP between H and a router. Two different instances.
You could run MoCA via your Ethernet cable/network structure ...


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

Right now I just have a coaxial cable between the router and Joey. How do I plug it into the router and into the Joey? What connectors do I have to use. Or would I have to forget about the coax and run new ethernet cable?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

seem to me you want connect fuel tube to tire socket, if we come to car's analogy ....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

btw,

J coax in is accept only MoCA, its Ethernet jack (RJ-45) - MoCA

H connecting to Internet by Ethernet jack (RJ-45) and could use it for Js [MoCA over Ethernet]; its coax - sat signal & MoCA


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

Mitch - if you're not having issues with th Hopper's Wifi - don't sweat it. You should be able to set the Hopper so it will "bridge" from your home network to your Joey network.

If you need ethernet connected to the coax network - there is a HIC - Hopper Internet Connector - that you can use to connect the coax network to the ethernet network of your router. You also have an ethernet port on the Hopper that can used instead of the Wifi if you have ethernet where the Hopper is.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

The only reason the coaxial cable is there is because DirecTV ran it to connect my internet router to their sat receiver, using a DECA device.

I guess it serves no purpose now, and I will just remove it. As for running ethernet cable, I guess it isn't worth it because wi-fi is practically as good.


----------

